# freshports.org versus freebsd.org/ports



## jrm@ (May 1, 2013)

A new port, deskutils/clipit, was added to the ports tree back in January, but it still doesn't show up when you search freebsd.org/ports.  I know there are few people here that work on documentation.  Can you shed some light?

For now, it seems the best way to search for ports is to use your local copy of the ports tree or use freshports.org.

P.S. The fly is gone from freshports.org.


----------



## Beastie (May 1, 2013)

That's right. For some reason, freebsd.org/ports shows outdated information (no newly-added ports and old versions of existing ports).

Comparing versions on freebsd.org/ports with my local package archives, I'd say some parts haven't been updated in the past year and a half.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 1, 2013)

bsdstats.org not only has ports [a listing by category at least...], but the number of reporting machines using them...


----------



## hansivers (May 1, 2013)

I just did a request for one port and the footer read like this :


> Â© 1996-2012 by Wolfram Schneider. All rights reserved.
> Please direct questions about this service to www@FreeBSD.org
> General questions about FreeBSD ports should be sent to ports@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



So no updates for about 5 months, when problems with the FreeBSD infrastructure were first reported.


----------

